# Sticky  Detailing World Guides - Contents



## Dave KG

Welcome to the Detailing World Guides!!

This is the main contents page for the guides section, the links below will take you to the guide which you are looking for. PDF versions of the guides will be made available also for downloads and easy printing.

Tutorials are designed as a step by step guide outlining the general techniques - handy for quick reference to back up the more detailed guides 

I appreciate all feedback to the guides, and if you have any at all or ideas for improvements please either let me know by posting in the feedback thread or by PM, whichever you prefer. Any ideas very greatfully received. 

I hope that you find the guides useful!

Happy Detailing,

Dave KG

*** Links will become active as the guides are launched. Please be patient as each guide will be getting written from scratch  ***

*Detailing Guides*

Washing Your Car

Automotive Clay

Paint Defects - What Are They?

Paint Correction By Hand

Machine Polishing By Dual Action Polisher
Machine Polishing By Dual Action Polisher : PDF Format
Machine Polishing By Dual Action Polisher : FAQs
Machine Polishing by Dual Action Polisher : Troubleshooting

Machine Polishing By Rotary Polisher
Machine Polishing By Rotary Polisher : PDF Format

Serious Correction: Deep Scratches, Stone Chips Etc

Before Your Wax

Last Stage Products - Protect Your Hard Work!

Wheels & Tyres

The Engine Bay

Exterior Trim

Glass: A Clear Vision

Interior Basics

Leather Basics

Interior - Deeper Cleaning


*Tutorials*

Wheel & Arch - Basics

*Question & Answer*

Got a question relating to the guides? Post them up in one of these sections please and they will be answered asap!!

General Q&A

Wash, Clay & Cleanse Q&A

Paintwork Correction Q&A

Interior Q&A

*Feedback*

Got any feedback? Something else you'd like to see? Spotted a spelling misteak? Please give me your feedback in the following thread:

Feedback


----------



## Dave KG

New links active


----------



## Dave KG

More new links active


----------



## mark2m8

*ta*

Thanks so much, these have been real helpfull :thumb:


----------



## spooj

the dual action guide was my bible while i have been learning.really first rate bang on work.


----------



## vx55

Thanks for the guides Dave!
I can never thank you enough


----------



## krazyjay

guides are spot on mate.
nice one


----------



## lurcher10

*Guides*

Is it just me.....some of the guides appear listed in red, and I can`t access them
:wall:
Oh dear....I must be patient.....sorry about that!


----------



## ianrobbo1

lurcher10 said:


> Is it just me.....some of the guides appear listed in red, and I can`t access them


snap!! is I doing something wrong again??:wall:


----------



## Dave KG

Dave KG said:


> *** Links will become active as the guides are launched. Please be patient as each guide will be getting written from scratch  ***




Links in red are not yet active.


----------



## Dave KG

Just a little note to say that I will be updating the links again soon with new guides... My PhD 2nd Year Progress Review takes place 4th June, so I have been neck deep in preparation for that so haven't had all that much time to dedicate to guides of late 

I will be back on the case soon though folks, sorry for the delays...


----------



## -ROM-

Dave KG said:


> Just a little note to say that I will be updating the links again soon with new guides... My PhD 2nd Year Progress Review takes place 4th June, so I have been neck deep in preparation for that so haven't had all that much time to dedicate to guides of late
> 
> I will be back on the case soon though folks, sorry for the delays...


Bloody hell dave, get your priorities right, what's more important DW or some silly little PHD?

P.S. i am looking forward to reading some more guides!


----------



## DEL_UK10

many thanks to the creator of this section...

will help me imensly.

DEL:wave:


----------



## Mars Red Mike

What has happened to the washing with foam guides? When i click on them i get sent to some page with cows on it.


----------



## M3_GT

sxi boy said:


> What has happened to the washing with foam guides? When i click on them i get sent to some page with cows on it.


Yes, the same thing when I try to open the washing without foam guides.


----------



## Dave KG

sxi boy said:


> What has happened to the washing with foam guides? When i click on them i get sent to some page with cows on it.





M3_GT said:


> Yes, the same thing when I try to open the washing without foam guides.


The place where it was hosted have deleted the files, they did email to tell me however I have been rather busy at work lately so haven't got round to re-hosting them yet so have deleted the dead links for the time being.


----------



## e60mad

Dave KG said:


> My PhD 2nd Year Progress Review takes place 4th June.


How'd that go Dave?


----------



## bidderman1969

love to see a "how to avoid hologramming" guide, lol

thats my only problem now, lol


----------



## Lappy

Holograms are indeed a bit problematic.

If the conditions aren't optimal, holograms appear quite often.
Just a matter of polishing again with a 'finish'-polish but still, Would like to know all of the ins and outs of holograms.


----------



## MR Ray

Was there a PDF guide to the two bucket method?


----------



## Yeti Racing

Dave KG said:


> Links in red are not yet active.


I'd say the washing guide is not ready


----------



## MR Ray

I'm sure i've seen it. even printed a copy


----------



## XSOUL

this guides it's very upfull


----------



## Bigpikle

is there a PDF washing guide I can send to a friend who is a novice?


----------



## Dave KG

Bigpikle said:


> is there a PDF washing guide I can send to a friend who is a novice?


There isn't one that I have written Damon, sorry... I am in the process of writing them but progress is slowed by the PhD hours.

Sorry mate, will keep you posted as soon as one is writ.


----------



## Bigpikle

Dave KG said:


> There isn't one that I have written Damon, sorry... I am in the process of writing them but progress is slowed by the PhD hours.
> 
> Sorry mate, will keep you posted as soon as one is writ.


no problem Dave - need to educate the owner of the MR-2 i detailed. The softest paint I have ever seen and a total nightmare to own, so he needs all the education he can get....


----------



## todd

Something I threw together for the MR2OC.

As per the PM, hope it helps, if any of the text or photos helps anyone else feel free to take what you want :thumb:

http://www.glassfinish.co.uk/carwash/washingguide.pdf

About 4mb due to the photos.

----------------
Now playing: Newton Faulkner - All I Got


----------



## Bigpikle

thanks Todd - whats the weird song reference in your sig?


----------



## todd

LOL, sorry, forgot about that, if you use foxytunes with Firefox it'll automatically put in what song you are listening to at that point in time, can be slightly embarrassing sometimes :lol:

PS, I don't listen to Kylie, honest 

----------------
Now playing: Kylie Minogue - In Your Eyes


----------



## kennyng

thanks, dave


----------



## BMW^Z4

very helpful


----------



## Wez

hi mate any dates when the new liks will be up?


----------



## Wez

sorry mate great pdf's by the way


----------



## Dave KG

They will be up in the near future, I only get a small amount of time here and there to work on them at the moment, but they are still in the pipeline and not forgotten about


----------



## kev_vaux

Great guides so far,

Bring on some more!!!


----------



## Style

great stuff yoda keep 'em coming!


----------



## proghead

Hi, New to the site, trying to find a hand polishing guide, using chemical guys at the mo,
many thanks for any response


----------



## deocamdata

Any new about the rest of the steps ?


----------



## Chubsley

guys, amazing tutorial there. i was the guy who was in on Saturday in regards to a days teaching, i had the bucket (blue astra with swirl marks). the good lady is really getting bored with me going on about how impressed i was with you guys. cant wait to get the car booked in. i sent you an email with all my available dates.

keep u the good work and hopefully hear from you soon.

Douglas Moffat


----------



## Jaywoo

Printing the Rotary .pdf off, Will come in very handy whilst i learn.


----------



## Blackbeast

Look like its given up on rest of the PDFs?


----------



## khurum6392

hi dave have you got any guides on using super micro abrasive polishes thanks


----------



## Dave KG

Afraid I don't really have the detailing time these days to put further guides together myself... though there is a lot of experience on the forum that could add to the guides already here.

In terms of different polishes, search under my username for Studio posts from some time ago as I usually go into fairly full descriptions of the products used and how to use them :thumb:


----------



## Flakey

Why is the link to "Paint Correction By Hand" inactive?


----------



## rOtah

Hello Dave,

I wanted to go through your guides today, because they are freaking awesome, but I'm having one issue in most of your guides, not being able to see the real pictures.. Instead of the pictures, I get this and it's making me kinda sad.. 









Is the problem on my side ? If yes, does anyone know how to fix this ? Any heads up appriciated.. Thanks

Martin :wave:


----------



## herbiedacious

Have you tried the PDF versions?


----------



## Matty77

Awesome! What a resource!


----------



## SlickRick

Dave, I would just like to say, as so many others have.. Your guides have been the "go to" bible. Thank you!


----------



## ganwilliams

thanks!


----------

